# Infinity releases a Trailer that reveals a NEW Faction: the TOHAA



## BobbaFett (Feb 24, 2011)

Some fresh news here:

Beasts of War have published a Trailer.

That shows the new stuff that INFINITY is bringing this year. I guess it is for Gencon. A new Faction ha been revealed.
They are named the TOHAA TRIGON.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Gonna be pretty fukin' cool!


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Im incredibly excited for this. Infinity is my favorite game. A book with official scenarios in it is going to be sooooo nice. Also there is no way in hell that I won't start Tohaa day 1.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Beast of War has posted two new vids: One detailing the new campaign system in the book and the other a faction intro for the Tohaa. Pretty sweet!


----------

